
Show HN: 360º panoramic render using my 3D engine - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/3Dsphere/
======
atum47
well, this is it, the first interactive demo using my javascript webgl 3D
engine.

I used to offer this kind of service when I was a 3D artist. Instead of a
"real" virtual walk inside the client's project, I would ofer a 360 panoramic
view, just like that.

Very easy to do (the display part, at least. you'd still have to model the 3D
scene of the client's project. Back then I used flash and later on Three.js to
do this, now I'm abel to do it with my little 3D engine.

the engine (specially the one used in this code) is on a very early stage of
development, I don't think this would work on an Iphone for instace. Please be
patient, I'm developing this on my free weekends (not all my weekends are free
now)

Hope you like it.

~~~
gitgud
Hey mate,

Big fan of all your projects. Just wondering why you decided to make your own
3D engine? Isn't three.js pretty good at this?

~~~
atum47
100% honest? I'm doing for learning and the fun of doing it.

I learn better by doing it, and it's very gratifying seeing your code doing
something cool.

if you take a look at my GitHub you'll see that I have a small photo editor,
now, because I'm getting familiar with shaders, I could rewrite that app to
work on the GPU, which is way faster than the CPU.

~~~
gitgud
> _I 'm getting familiar with shaders, I could rewrite that app to work on the
> GPU_

Nice, do you use GLSL? I've always loved messing around with ShaderToy. Here's
an [1] effect I made, which was pretty fun. You can also use [2] Natron to
apply it to a video.

[1]
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/WtfGzX](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/WtfGzX)

[2] [https://natrongithub.github.io/](https://natrongithub.github.io/)

~~~
atum47
really cool.

yes, glsl. the animation on my trees are done in the shader, I'm also doing
post processing

